# Sundown Monday 3-12



## powhunter (Mar 10, 2012)

12-4 shift

Steveo


----------



## powhunter (Mar 10, 2012)

Y'all  are looking at the weather and just drooling

Steveo


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2012)

probably.   might hit Sunday afternoon too so depends how legs/back feel.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 11, 2012)

Goona be there @ 12 with my K skiing buddy Mike..If were not ripping we will be at the horn rehydrating

Steveo


----------



## planb420 (Mar 11, 2012)

Im there around 9:30 and gotta peace out by 2pm


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2012)

was awesome today, you should have a blast tomorrow.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 11, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> was awesome today



No TR?


----------



## skisundownboy (Mar 11, 2012)

powhunter said:


> y'all  are looking at the weather and just drooling
> 
> steveo



yes!!


----------



## skisundownboy (Mar 11, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> No TR?


----------



## powhunter (Mar 12, 2012)

Dis???


----------



## powhunter (Mar 12, 2012)

Done at the end of the week


----------



## Madroch (Mar 12, 2012)

Anyone for the late afternoon shift-- stays light later... thinking a 4-8 shift or so... anyone, anyone????


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2012)

Madroch said:


> Anyone for the late afternoon shift-- stays light later... thinking a 4-8 shift or so... anyone, anyone????



not sure i'm going today but if i do it will be 2-5ish


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2012)

Gonna be there from ~12:45 to 4/4:30 today.  I have to work tonight...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 12, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> not sure i'm going today but if i do it will be 2-5ish


Your back must be feeling better.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> Your back must be feeling better.



yes, but not enough - not skiing today.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> yes, but not enough - not skiing today.




what happened to your back?  hit those lower kickers too many times?


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 12, 2012)

F'in Hippies!!!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> F'in Hippies!!!



I hope they get nasty sunburns....

bastards.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 12, 2012)

2knees said:


> I hope they get nasty sunburns....
> 
> bastards.


Greg is looking red....total bastards!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2012)

:beer:


----------



## b0s0x09 (Mar 12, 2012)

that is great!


----------



## planb420 (Mar 12, 2012)

2knees said:


> I hope they get nasty sunburns....
> 
> bastards.



No sunburn here, but did get one NASTY GOGGLE TAN!!!   :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 13, 2012)

No sunburn here either, just sore legs! :beer:


----------

